# Nose Putty?



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone Know if there is a way to make Nose Putty or is it just better to buy the stuff ? thanks.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Buy it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I found this while looking for tips on zombie make up. It looks like a simple way to go. I havent tried it yet but it looks like you could mold parts with the stuff and attach it with the same material. This guy has two other vids on utube that may also help.
It seems to be very basic and reusable as well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you mean nose putty as in the very stiff, waxy & malleable stuff you can form into warts and raised scars?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"I found this while looking for tips on zombie make up. It looks like a simple way to go. I havent tried it yet but it looks like you could mold parts with the stuff and attach it with the same material. This guy has two other vids on utube that may also help. It seems to be very basic and reusable as well."

He did pretty well. The only main thing I would add is that he could use witch hazel warmed in the microwave to thin the outside edges so the appliance looks blended into the skin.

This falls into the realm of gelatin make-up. Awesome stuff, but this isn't nose putty. My avatar shows me with nose putty on.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nose putty is much like sticky clay. After you put it on you have to seal it with prosaide or latex before adding "colors." Not the easiest stuff to use.

Have you considered a latex appliance?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I have to side with Ickie on this one. Wax is a last resort for me, it's always falling off and it's mostly a pain in the a$$ to use. If you have your heat set on using it go for Derma wax it's a little more user friendly. 
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...vkOGNRsZ9h1Oxez-A&sig2=25XhxslAeFj1xKzFvvy2pQ


----------

